# Salvations reach



## constantin_valdor (Apr 8, 2011)

Just wondered what you think this could possible be about, i just finished blood pact again and re-read the statement where mercure mentions salvation reach? now to me that seems like a damn strange name for a planet or cluster of planets for that matter. And looking at the cover of the book it seems like Gaunt is stood in front of massive hanger bay doors least thats what it looks like to me, so could it be that salvations reach is some kind of ship? who knows but thats my theory at least what do you guys think


----------



## el_ben (May 10, 2010)

> After an enforced rest on Balhaut, the Tanith First-and-Only are eager to embark on a mission that only they can complete. The space hulk debris belt of Salvation's Reach hides a deadly secret that could change the course of the Sabbat Worlds campaign, and Colonel-Commissar Gaunt is tasked with getting it before the forces of the enemy. But there may be a traitor amongst the Tanith. Stalked by secrets from the past and perhaps harbouring the taint of Chaos itself, Gaunt and his Ghosts embark upon what might be their finest hour - or their final mission.


This is from a short description from amazon, so it seems to involve something like a spaceship graveyard. Dont' know if this helps you though.


----------



## constantin_valdor (Apr 8, 2011)

it does thanks very much, shame BL cant post that description lol


----------

